# new commuting bike



## rich caramadre (Jul 31, 2007)

So I'm looking for a new bike. I have a trek 520 that seems to be a bit small for me. The top tube lenth is fine but they make the head tube so short. I have about 2 inches of stack and a 17 degeese rise stem and the bars still feel low. They are about three quarters of an inch lower than my seat. Fine for my road bike but not so comfy for commuting. So I was looking at a salsa caseroll or a soma double cross. (The surly cross check has a similar short head tube and the long haul only comes in 650 wheels at my size). Any other suggestions? I'm not in the position to go the spendy Rivendal type route. Of course rear rack mounts are a given and front would be nice. 

Thanks for any suggestions you guys my have.

Rich


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

keep in mind that the cross check has a longer fork vs. a road bike, so it may not have a shorter HT/lower bar height when everything is added together... you might want to relook at it considering fork length + HT + headset stack + spacers + cable hanger thing + stem/stem rise in comparison to your trek or whatever bar height you desire


----------



## rich caramadre (Jul 31, 2007)

My trek 520 is a touring bike not a road bike and has a similar fork height as the cross check. I actually have a cross check fork on the bike now.

Thanks, Rich


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

Soma makes their frames with an extended headtube area to give you higher riding position.










The Specialized Roubaix has a tall bar height too.









I like my bars the same height as my saddle. Adding a shallow drop bar also adds to ride comfort too. The FSA Omega Shallow Drop is what I commute with and really dig it.


----------



## rich caramadre (Jul 31, 2007)

Yeah, I'm leaning toward the soma. Dose anyone have an experienc with the raleigh Sojourn ? It looks interesting although I think the spec is sort of weak. I guess it keeps the cost down.

Rich


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

rich caramadre said:


> Yeah, I'm leaning toward the soma. Dose anyone have an experienc with the raleigh Sojourn ? It looks interesting although I think the spec is sort of weak. I guess it keeps the cost down.
> 
> Rich


I've said it before, I'll say it again, you can get what you are looking for -70s/80s sports-touring frame/bike- on ebay pretty cheap. 3-400 bucks will get you a whole bike, another 200 will get it professionally repainted or powder-coated. 

Lugged steel frame... vintage parts... virtually indestructible....


----------



## averen (Jan 1, 2008)

I just built myself up a Double Cross and I LOVE IT! 

It's fast and fun like my road bike...but it doesn't beat the crap out of me on rough stuff. 










Pictures here if link doesn't work:
https://averen.blogspot.com/

Jared


----------

